# Luna the loving poodle!



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

My baby girl is so sweet! She loves every one of my pets and she is the most kind. Caught her staring at Benz. She won't eat him but she sure will eat his food. my grandma let her inside the house while we were all out and came back to find an empty omega one container... glad she didn't get sick!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorible but how big is that tank?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

It is a three gallon! Im so excited to possibly upgrading him to a ten gallon tank in the near future but Im afraid that he may be one of those bettas that freak out with so much space though and crawl back to his emo self! But I want to make it a big planted tank so hopefully he will like it


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol she might start growing gills! That is such a cute dog!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha hey if gills help her to like water that is fine by me LOL  Thank you for the nice comment she is such a sweetie and overly sensitive you cannot yell at her or she will become all sad and just lay there haha


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Luna is adorable! And poodles are such an amazing breed. If she suddenly goes missing, it wasn't me. >_> I swear!


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you like that tank?.I have one in the box..im hesitating about setting it up


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha I think my dad would go insane if this pup went missing she is the only one he spoils out of the four dogs we have... he even bought her a tag none of our others have tags!


and Yes Connierodz I love the tank and he seems to love I literally bought two other tanks before this one and he hated them because he was super depressed and acted sick. Theses are two designs I have done with it same decor but different plants:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww very cute.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the dog! And the tank! 
I like poodles with this grow out. HATE the cuts people give them (not only the working/show cut but the weird trims) lol


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha yeah those haircuts just wouldn't suit her personality and they freak me out lol... I love the teddy bear clip, but right now she is just a big poof ball for winter coming up!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I love the teddy bear cut on toy poodles, however on standards I just love a clean shaven face and feet.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> haha I think my dad would go insane if this pup went missing she is the only one he spoils out of the four dogs we have... he even bought her a tag none of our others have tags!
> 
> 
> and Yes Connierodz I love the tank and he seems to love I literally bought two other tanks before this one and he hated them because he was super depressed and acted sick. Theses are two designs I have done with it same decor but different plants:


shes adorable! I just got this tank 2 days ago for my new guy! The led lights are amazing, and since he is a baby, its the perfect size!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

The standard poodles are so big I love them! 

Yeah I love the lighting in the tank and love the clear top too!


----------

